# Not so poor flashaholics top 10?



## LEDninja (Aug 9, 2007)

There is a thread running 3 years now  The poor flashaholics top 10? but that limits the lights to the most inexpensive ones.
So if you are not broke, what would be your top 10? No exotics please. Maybe someone else can start a Rich Flasholics Top 10 for those.

Here is my off the cuff list:

*EDC - I find AAA lights much more pocketable.*
01 Ultrafire 602C Seoul SSC 42180-U Flashlight (AAA) - Bright.
02 Peak Baltic HO SSC-P4 - 2 hour runtime and if you use alkalines a long moon mode.
03 Arc AAA-P - Super reliable 5 hour runtime.
04 Fenix L0D-CE/RB80 - Multimode to give choice of runtime vs. brightness.

*Household/Car*
05 Fenix L2T v2.0 RB80 - Good general purpose light. UI not too complicated.
06 Dorcy 4AA 1LED floating lantern/Illuminator upgraded with TLE-1F/LPR113/LPR3 1W LED bulb - Not cold to the touch, very stable in ceiling bounce mode.
07 Dorcy 4D focussing lantern upgraded with a wide beam angle LED bulb - long runtime. If you use the bulb from the Dorcy 4AA 1LED floating lantern I calulate 29 days continuous dim. With the LPR-113 about 140 hours.

*Outdoors where you need throw*
08 MagLED 3D 7500 lux
09 Electrolumens Lucidus XR-3 5,600+ lux. - The Cree optic puts most of the light in the hotspot maximising throw. This light beats a 3xSSC-P4 Little friend in the throw department.

*Outdoors when you need good colour rendition*
10 A good incan. I don't know much about incans so I'll leave this blank. Maybe I'll say ROP.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll take a stab at this, although I don't know if I can come up with 10 (even though I have 30+ lights). I'm not sure if you want modded lights in the list, a couple mentioned below are.


1. *LiteFlux LF2* for EDC. Great little light...you can program the two main settings to any brightness (or dimness) that you like, and there's still another accessible setting where you can adjust it on the fly to whatever level suits you at the moment. Add in low voltage cut-off protection for Li-Ions and NiMH batteries, plus a host of other features, and you have one great light! 

2. *Coast Focusing Lenser (#7438) modded with SSC P4* for just about anytime I want a bright, light-up-the-world light. This light is very versatile, from being a nightstand light to a wildlife (or bad guy) spotter. Super bright, powerful beam...and a fabulous momentary switch. I feel this is the best (for it's size) single LED light out there...in terms of packing a punch. 40+ people that have bought them from me love this light as well. 

3. *Fenix LOD-CE*. Also for EDC. You can't beat this light for it's awesome efficiency and output for a single AAA light. This used to be my EDC until I bought the LF2. It still goes with me when I think I may need longer runtime than the LF2. It's a "must have" light for anyone.

4. *Fenix L1D and L2D*...for same reasons as above...you just can't beat the efficiency of a Fenix. These lights make great all around lights....good for household duties, dog walks, camping, working on the car, you name it.

5. *MagLite 3D* or similiar type with a SSC P4 drop-in...any type, Malkoff, TerraLux, whatever. The SSC works great in the Mag reflector. Great throw, fantastic runtime....a good emergency light.

6. *Coast 7736 Tac Torch modded with SSC P4*, for just about anything. Great output, convenient size, fantastic grip. Probably the best all-around light I have. Powerful enough to be a defense type light, but still awesome for working on things, or just searching in the attic. 

7. *ROP Mag mod* for when you need to light something up when you're "not playing around". I use a Mag 2C host with FiveMega's extended tailcap, allowing the use of 2 AW protected 18650's. Pelican Hi bulb, Litho's Heavy orange peel aluminum reflector. This thing is a brute! It's a nice size too, way more manageable than a 3D MagLite. 

8. *Sam's Club* (or other type) *HID spotlight*. I have the Sam's Club Power on Board version... Man is it bright! 200,000 Lux at one meter! If anything, get one just to play around with it for a bit then resell it. The only bad thing is that none of your lights will seem that impressive anymore. 

9. *LumaPower D-Mini*. This one needs no introduction. Still one of, if not _the_ best throwing lights for it's size. You'll hardly notice it on your belt, yet it can throw about as far as a modded 3D Mag. The optional Hi/Low switch makes it surprisingly versatile.

10. Currently interviewing lights for this spot. :laughing:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 9, 2007)

*EDC:

*- SureFire E1e w/Lumens Factory HO-E1A
- Amilite Neo T5
- Inova T1 2007


*Car/household:*

- SureFire G3
- Inova 24/7
- Inova X5

*Outdoors:*

- UltraFire WF-500
- Tiablo A8
- SureFire G3 w/Lumens Factory EO-9
- Wolf-Eyes M90X Rattlesnake


10 great lights, all under 100 USD.


----------



## js (Aug 9, 2007)

1. SF A2 or L2.
2. SF M6
3. TigerLight
4. Arc AAA
5. A good 1 CR123A LED light--Arc LSH in my case, but obviously not what would be recommended by most people with all of today's options. (Although, I still love and use my Arc LSH and wouldn't trade it for anything).

And that's enough.


----------



## lightr07 (Aug 10, 2007)

10. Can't think of one yet. I'm tired now.
9. Can't think of one yet.
8. Inova T1
7. Inova T4
6. SureFire L1 (Cree) - Once the bug's get worked out it should be a very good High/Low Level light
5. Inova X1 - Good for when you need small amounts of light
4. Inova X5 - Good multi-purpose light, Built well, Looks good
3. SureFire G2 or G3 - Bright good for the car of around the house.
2. SureFire E1e or E1L (Lux or Cree) - Good EDC, Puts out a good amount of light. Small. Lightweight.
1. SureFire G2L / 6PL - Now this could be changed when i get one but it through my eye's looks like it could be a very good light. LED, Uses the G2 form factor which I'm a fan of. Says it will be 80 lumen's (more or less) so it could be a very very good EDC. (Except for its size maybe.)


----------



## Pax et Lux (Aug 10, 2007)

I know this sounds a bizarre thing to say, but I would post the same suggestions in both lists (_poor_ and _not-so-poor_) because I’ve found along the way that a couple of well chosen, quality lights are always better value than a shelf full of low end lights. For quite a way under $200 you could have yourself:

1. Photon Freedom around your neck (I personally prefer red for middle of the night use)
2. Arc AAA clipped into pants pocket
3. Surefire E2L in a belt holster

I personally believe that the above would meet 99 per cent of day-to-day (perhaps night-to-night?) flashlight needs. However, I think that the not-so-poor light junky could add some of the following:

4. Surefire G2 (got to have a token incandescent!)
5. Inova X5 
6. Inova 24/7 
7. LumaPower D-mini (or other throw monster)
8. Elektro Lumens Lucidus (or anything else by this manufacturer)
9. Quality single-cell 123 light (have not personally found one yet)
10. Quality HID light (ditto)

I haven’t added a long running utility light, because my preferred power outage option is a Gerber IU and a box of AA batteries. I haven’t added a rechargeable-only light, because this is not something I know anything about.


----------



## cslinger (Aug 10, 2007)

1-Surefire A2 - Still the best all around flashlight I own. I am not a huge fan of 2x123 formats but the A2 still retains its place in my lineup.

2-HDS EDC - Simply the most versatile, well made, carry light I own. Runs for damn near ever on 1x123 and is built strong like bull. A better carry light I couldn't ask for.

3-Inova X5 - Still, after all these years, a marvelously useful light for so many tasks. Great build quality, decent output, incredible runtime, very simple.

4-Surefire L1 - Like the A2, has the perfect switching mechanism for a two stage light. These are my car lights.

5-MAG LED 2D - Don't laugh. These are well built, plenty bright, use normal batteries and can be had relatively inexpensively. They run for at least 32 hours with usable light and throw like made outdoors. They can easily light up a normal sized room with a ceiling bounce for many hours and make darn good club or hammer if need be. 

6-Fenix L1D - A really good single AA light with breathtaking output for such an anemic battery. Multiple stages and decent build quality. It is a good looking light as well.

7-Streamlight TLR-1 - They knocked this one out of the park. It is absolutely a Surefire competitor in every way and the price point is downright cheap. Output is perfect for the application, throw is very very good and runtime is excellent. If you are a gun person and need a weapon mount light, that also works well as a hand held give this one a long hard look.

8-Peak Matterhorn AAA or ARC AAA - These are pretty much the same in terms of build quality, output and usefulness. A better keychain light would be hard to find.

9-Fenix LOP-SE or CE - Not as well made by a long shot as the above but a flamethrower as far as output especially considering the size. The multiple levels make this a very useful light and one of the only keychain lights I would feel comfortable using for just about any task.

10-Surefire 618FA Weapon Light - Hey I am a gun guy and having a light mounted to your long arm is very nice. The 870 forend light feels great, works great and gives me lots of LED or other options as far as lamp assemblies go.


----------



## PaulHsu (Aug 10, 2007)

more more!


----------



## Rossymeister (Sep 15, 2008)

I Think This Old Thread Deserves A Bump. My Top 10:

1.Novatac 120P
2.Surefire M6 Guardian
3.Surefire A2 Aviator
4.Surefire E1B Backup
5.Surefire U2 Ultra
6.RA Twisty 85Tr
7.RA Twisty 120T 
8.Upcoming RA Clicky
9.Muyshondt Nautilus (Titanium)
10.Muyshondt Aeon (Titanium)


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2008)

1 -- *Fenix L0D *~ One of the best AAA lights ever made, hands down!

2 -- *Surefire L4 *~ Great EDC light for those who want a wall of light.

3 -- *Inova X5 *~ One of the best lights for use in a BOB. Extreme runtime.

4 -- *Surefire M6 *~ Tough as nails, bright as Hell for a non-HID.

5 -- *Surefire C2 *~ 6P with nice additions. Multitude of lamps available.

6 -- *Tiablo A9S *~ Excellent LED thrower, weighs less than a DBS.

7 -- *Wolf-Eyes M90 Rattlesnake *~ Very versatile light.

8 -- *Novatac 120P *~ Output can literally be customized by each owner.

9 -- *Night-Ops Gladius *~ A flashlight with a brain.

10 - *Surefire E2E w/ Optics HQ E2 LED Q5 Head *~ An L4 but with a hotspot, bit less sidespill, and much more throw.


----------



## paulr (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know what counts as an exotic. I want to include the McLux Sundrop on my list. If necessary, count it as two or three of the ten.

These are in the order I thought of them in, not in order of importance or desirability.

1. McLux Sundrop
2. Arc AAA (small EDC)
3. Photon Fanatic Petite Killer (keychain)
4. Fenix P1CE
5. Fenix L0D CE
6. Princeton Tec Aurora headlamp, or maybe some alternative
7. (car) some kind of 12 volt spotlight. I don't have one right now. Amondotech Illuminator maybe.


----------



## seery (Sep 15, 2008)

#1. - Muyshondt Aeon
#2. thru #10. - Beast II

Given the Beast II fills (9) spots, it's price actually seems cheap!


----------



## carrot (Sep 16, 2008)

A2, E2L, McLux, Lunasol, Ion, Aeon and Nautilus.


----------



## flatline (Sep 5, 2009)

A lot has changed since this thread went idle. Anyone care to post a more current list?


----------



## TKC (Sep 5, 2009)

*For me, it is McGizmo. There are no other lights that I love more than McGizmo. Second is Lummi.*


----------



## BentHeadTX (Sep 5, 2009)

AAA sized Peak Eiger
AA Nitecore D10


----------

